# Do I have to tell my boss I'm starting an LLC



## user139581 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello, please help!

I'am going to be starting a small online clothing LLC business soon, But I currently work for a carpet company. I don't want to tell my boss that I am starting a online business because he might get jealous and cut down my hours because he's an *** like that lol, but the question is do I have to tell him by state law?

I tried Google but couldn't find anything please help


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Never heard of a state law that says you have to tell your boss anything. Your business is not in competition with his so it is none of his business.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

you dont need to tell him anything


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

you are doing t-shirts not carpet cleaning...just don't let your business keep you from doing what he is paying you to do. And everything should go well. In other words don't do business on his dime.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Totally agree with everyone. That is your business and does not effect him in anyway. I don't even know that you would have to tell him if you are starting a carpet business. 

Some managers will sign a "non compete" saying that you will not join a competitor or start your own venture for so many years...but it would be very unlikely for a installer or salesman of carpet to have to sign anything like this. 

Even if you did sign a non compete... you are not competing!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't see why he has to know. As long as you keep your business away from the hours you work for him, it isn't any of his business.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

no need to tell. lots of folks have side gigs besides their day job.


----------



## Gyroink (May 30, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing. glad to hear my boss doesn't have to know


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

as long as you did not sign an employment contract that said you would disclose that information you are good to go.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Be prepared with him eventually finding out. If you promote your line to friends and coworkers there is a good chance he will hear about it at some point. Make sure that you don't give him any reason to think you are (or have been) conducting your personal business on his time.


----------

